# Aillianz-Gilde auf Kragjin sucht Member



## Blackdog2001 (12. November 2006)

HI unsere Allianz-Gilde auf dem Krag jin-Server sucht noch Member die mit uns Raiden gehen wollen (ZG,MC,Ony,AQ, usw.....).

Infos zur Gilde:
Derzeit haben wir 50 Member.
Die Gilde besteht seit September 2005.
Eine Website (www.theunreals.de) ist vorhanden sowie ein Teamspeakserver.

Was ihr mit bringen solltet:
- viel Spass an WoW
- Zeit zum Raiden 
- und jede Menge Humor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weitere Infos findet ihr auf www.theunreals.de oder meldet euch bei Bdog im Game.

MfG Blackdog2001


----------

